# Garage



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello all!

Recently moved and I made it my first mission to get the garage to a decent state! Here is some progress

So as we moved in, everything went into the garage. With all that block work it was mega dusty in no time!!




























Cleared it out and distributed stuff to the freshly boarded out loft and other rooms.










Driveway, ripe for some snowfoam action










Walls brushed and fully dusted out










Started with the floor, in hindsight I maybe should of done the walls but did invisige getting this done in 2-3 days, not best part of 3 weeks :lol:



















Touched in all the concrete with masonery paint










Pig gave my painting a thorough inspection



















A variety of methods were used, painting corse breeze block is something I never want to do again!!




























This nearside wall still needs another coat. After a layer of masonery I just slapped on some white emulsion I had come by.





































Unfortunately the road won't be finished until the newyear as they're still using plant on some of the site till Christmas, so the drop from the kurb is huge and the Evo only just gets up the ramp with a large diameter swing at it...










Struggle to get out of the recaros at this kind of angle :lol:










:twisted:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Finished the painting off lastnight.

Pre-final floor coat...




























After coat has had its final coat, let it go off fully over the weekend!



















First day in the house I trial fitted the Evo, enough space to move around it thankfully!










More soon!!


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks a nice space you got there mate :thumb:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like fun parking ur car. garage looks miles better now


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

simple yet effective.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice job. Maybe you need to get some of those door protectors on the walls?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Very good job! Love the number plate


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice garage bud :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

simple yet looks so good in there.... love the evo


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good.

What are the dimensions of the garage? I've been looking at a few new build places and the garages are TINY!


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad i have seen this thread as we have just bought a New Build with garage and it looks to be the same size as your, Gload you can get your car in as it now looks i will get mine in as well, These new builds dont really give alot of room these days,


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I have finish touchs to make and get storage built/put up etc.

It's a new town style house and the garage is internal. It's 2.8m x 5.9m so if I reverse in I've got 1-1.5 metres behind and a metre down the side, which is enough just about.

Need to get a shed up pronto to avoid having lawn mower etc in the garage too!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking garage you have there


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Xploit said:


> Yeah I have finish touchs to make and get storage built/put up etc.
> 
> It's a new town style house and the garage is internal. It's 2.8m x 5.9m so if I reverse in I've got 1-1.5 metres behind and a metre down the side, which is enough just about.
> 
> Need to get a shed up pronto to avoid having lawn mower etc in the garage too!


exactly what i will go as well good 8 x 6 shead so the misses does not fill my man room with ****e :thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Gona go for a small shallow shed that won't be too visible to prowlers, as have abit of woodland out the back. Just need to fit the Izy in and maybe some spare wheels


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the evo, good job on the garage


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

nice job dan:thumb:


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

looking good are you in nottingham by any chance.I reconise that building site.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks smart mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice, do you plan on using the garage during the winter? 

Looks like a nice size garage, i'll echo the comments about the new build garage sizes!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good..

What have you used on the floor, will be interesting to see if it peels or not, I'm on the look out for a decent floor paint that doesn't lift or peel ..


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

dooka said:


> Looking good..
> 
> What have you used on the floor, will be interesting to see if it peels or not, I'm on the look out for a decent floor paint that doesn't lift or peel ..


Ronseal garage floor paint, it was given a sealing coat and then two more coats, the front half a touch in coat and a final coat on thursday and has been left and i'll check it out monday evening once home from shift. Fingers crossed it was a good decision because I don't want it to look tatty.

I plan on leaving the car in there primarily as I cycle to work most days. Would some pads or matts be advisable for under where the tyres will rest?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a good look now and a big job, the pad thing sound a great idea, every bit helps.

John Tht.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, matts under the tyres would be wise. When the tyres cool after a drive, they contract and pinch the paint, so when you drive off, it pull..

Proper garage floor paint isn't cheap, needs to be 2k really. I am currently looking for the unit, but needs to stay down ..


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

dooka said:


> Yes, matts under the tyres would be wise. When the tyres cool after a drive, they contract and pinch the paint, so when you drive off, it pull..
> 
> Proper garage floor paint isn't cheap, needs to be 2k really. I am currently looking for the unit, but needs to stay down ..


We've tried quite a few floor paints, One of the things we need is fast drying. We did it in Feb using Granville floor paint Grey after it came recommended by another garage. We only got chance to give it one coat, Day after was good to walk on and gave until dinnertime that day before started driving and parking cars on it and it's still going strong, Even where we parked cars overnight. I think it's been one of best we've used straight out the can with a roller. Can't remember how much it was but don't think it was cheap.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

stevie boy said:


> looking good are you in nottingham by any chance.I reconise that building site.


Yeah it is Nottingham 

Floor seems to of dried ok, I suppose the real test will be moving the car on it, tyres and debris in the tyres etc. If its a load of crap then I may get a large matt or get some more industrial floor coating.










Knocked up some units that don't have a home in the house anymoe. Banged castors on encase I want to move it and to lift the top justover that double socket.










Other position considered, ideally I would like to put some fitted cupboards and a work space in accross the back...










Making a nest...










Started moving in all the crap to sort it out!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking good, a very nice space :thumb:

Nice car as well!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice 

Epic number plate to,

Btw are they flats or houses?


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Epic number plate to,
> 
> Btw are they flats or houses?


Mine is a town house as are those you can see next to/along our row. The ones opposite the driveway are apartments, single floor and duplexes.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice blank canvas you have there.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

looks a lot better than when you started. 

Bench and storage next?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really nice what width is it ?


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> Looks really nice what width is it ?


Morning! Its 2.8m x 5.9m. Yeah Some fitted cupboards and a bench would be useful but arn't at the top of my list for the time being.

Washed the Evo lastnight so going plonk it in the garage this evening, see how we go!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! keep the pics comin


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

dooka said:


> Yes, matts under the tyres would be wise. When the tyres cool after a drive, they contract and pinch the paint, so when you drive off, it pull..
> 
> Proper garage floor paint isn't cheap, needs to be 2k really. I am currently looking for the unit, but needs to stay down ..


This is something I am looking for in preparation for my build. Which paint did you use?

Dooka, I thought you had a nice garage unit etc at the back of your home you used?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Liking what you've done so far :thumbs: It's good to see a normal sized garage for a little change and the potential it has.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tidy!

Isn't that bike a bit big for you tho 

See you tomorrow mate.


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

If you just paint the floor I recommend some of these matts to stop the tyres lifting the paint:
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/anti-fatigue-foam-floor-tiles-pk6?da=1&TC=SRC-interlocking

You can also get the same thing from maplin and other places, worked for me, I used Screwfix grey floor paint on mine and its not lifted at all unlike the last garage where I did not use mats.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I like the castors on the unit idea, especialy if your working your way round the car you can just push the unit out of the way and then back again once your done.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great.

Where in Nottingham is this?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome garage! great size too


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Long time no nothing chaps!

Still ever so slowly sifting through stuff throughout the house and garage, but the garage is about done for now, just some decoration formulate some way of cheaply heating it using electricty or something that doesnt need venting???

I purchased some brush and concertina draft exlcusion stuff from B&Q and have brushed the bottom of the main door and added a nylon concertina around the sides and top of the door so its 99% sealed now when closed the garage does get warm if I leave the internal door open and has massively reduced noise from outside.

Added small spare TV/DVD combi for viewing pleasure! Mount is one of many we make at the company I work for.










Small but ever growing collection










Can't moan about working on the car in the wet now...










And as it stands now...










Suggestions on small heating units most welcome!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Your garage looks great! As for heating is there any chance of a radiator on the wall that the house is on? Although this might be a bit of work it would be very effective and cheap to run. If not I'd go for a electric convector on the wall.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Great garage mate enjoy. Decent size too!:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Xploit said:


>


Another option for draft proofing is to put some extra beading/architrave across the top of the door frame on the outside.

I did this at our last house and it did make a difference.


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

final result, very well, the floor paint is a Epoxi paint ?? right ??
but i would put any poster or little flag or banners in to the nude wall !!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks like a great cave to get out of the weather.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Love your thread mate, i have an evo just like yours, and have recently bought a house, havent got a move in date yet, but i have already measure the garage up.

Its an integral garage and its 2.9m x 6m, so im hoping the evo will fit in with a bit of room to work around it, im hoping to do a simular build when i eventually get in


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Dark_knight said:


> Love your thread mate, i have an evo just like yours, and have recently bought a house, havent got a move in date yet, but i have already measure the garage up.
> 
> Its an integral garage and its 2.9m x 6m, so im hoping the evo will fit in with a bit of room to work around it, im hoping to do a simular build when i eventually get in


You should be able to get it in and work around 3 sides comfortably at least! I got her Mito in and could easily work on both sides and ends of it in there, Evos abit longer and wider but beggars can't be choosers!

Few recent pics, been in there alot sorting away years worth of crap.



















Banged some man art on the wall!










Dug a little 'electric fire' out of my folks loft, warms the garage up nicely! Also, can't keep the ****ing cat out of there!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel your small garage pain, but what you've done looks great.

Have you thought about a dehumidifier? They also heat the air slightly to take the chill out of the place.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great bud.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I have ordered a 2kw convector heater with a turbo fan, by all workings out that should be more than enough to heat it given its quite well insulated from drafting around the door now.

2kw, low profile and will likely bang it on the wall out the way, pics when up!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish I had some space like that, well done !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Xploit said:


> You should be able to get it in and work around 3 sides comfortably at least! I got her Mito in and could easily work on both sides and ends of it in there, Evos abit longer and wider but beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> Few recent pics, been in there alot sorting away years worth of crap.
> 
> ...


Coming along great but watch that evil James Bond Cat is never far away lurking ready to pounce:thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks reaaly clean mate!
One question thought, how much are ur tv mounts? Lol


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

shudaman said:


> Looks reaaly clean mate!
> One question thought, how much are ur tv mounts? Lol


Here is our website, we design and make these in the UK, not foreign crap and competitively priced - http://www.m-formonline.com/

£36, 2kw, garage was roasting in under 30minutes, only needs to be on the lowest setting to banish the chill and provide a nice ambient temp to fettle in. Just need to put in some extra sockets now!










Need to look at shelving and hanging hardware this week for buckets and bikes!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got to admit, I did have a chuckle at the cat









Mine does the same, although my garage is down the bottom of the garden so we have to double check he hasn't run in there before we lock up.

Nice little project though, I'd love a garage joined to the house.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Garage is looking great mate, this is the colour scheme id like to go for when i get round to doing mine! Thumbs up!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks!

Latest development and probably the last thing I can really do in here bar extra electrics and lights...

Before










After



















Few extra shelves in too...


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice. It's getting there isn't it...


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Some shelves for TEA!










Also purchased these, two sets in there so 32sqft to do the back end of the garage where I tend to stand and do garage stuff...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work Dan. 

I bought some similar mats from Costco recently, something lik £15 for 4 mats similar in size.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright Bro!

These were £22 from Amazon, there must be 8 big tiles in there. I can get rid of that bit of underlay i've been using now!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That;s a good price. They look like foam though? Could be wrong. The ones I have are good quality rubber.


----------

